# Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar



## inne_fritten (2. März 2014)

*Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich habe aktuell ein Problem und bin durch einen Freund auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden. Nun hoffe ich, dass mir hier geholfen werden kann! ^^ 
Ich habe mir einen FTP-Server mit Filezilla aufgesetzt. Dazu habe ich via "Globedns" eine Domain erstellt und im Routermenü meiner "Fritz!Box 6320 Cable" eingetragen. Die Ports 20 und 21 sind für den Serverrechner freigegeben, doch trotzdem kann ich von außerhalb des Netzwerkes nicht auf meinen FTP-Server zugreifen. Die Firewall auf dem Rechner ist aus und innerhalb des Netzwerkes kann ich Daten schieben bis die Leitung glüht. Alle, die von außen drauf zugreifen wollen, bekommen nur eine Timeout-Meldung. Beim anpingen wird, wenn der Name der Domain angegeben wird, in Klammern die korrekte IP angezeigt. Daran sollte es also auch nicht liegen. 
Das Betriebssystem auf dem Rechner ist Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit.
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! 

-inne_fritten


----------



## High-Teen (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Was sagt denn das Log im Filezilla Server Interface? Wenn nix drin steht, blockiert der Router/die Firewall die Verbindung. Ist ein Ereignis verzeichnet, steht auch die Fehlerursache dahinter.


----------



## Laudian (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Ich hab mir den Filezilla FTP Server auch mal kurz installiert und eingerichtet, hat ohne Probleme funktioniert. Ich sehe hier 3 3 "einfache" Problemquellen:

1: Blockiert die Windows Firewall vlt. ? (Will ich nicht ausprobieren, habe die Windows Firewall schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt)
2: Funktioniert die Globedns Weiterleitung korrekt ? Bei manchen dynamic DNS Anbietern MUSST du den Port nicht in der Webadresse angeben, sondern schon in der Zieladresse beim Einrichten der Weiterleitung, du kannst den Port also nicht beim Aufrufen der Seite wählen.
Probier doch anstelle der DynDNS einfach mal, auf deine richtige IP:21 zu connecten
3: Hast du die Portfreigabe richtig eingestellt ? Port 21 bis 21 (TCP) an Serverrechner Port 21 bis 21 ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Hast du einen IPv6 Anschluss? Wenn ja, dann ist der das Problem. Der ist nur via IPv6 erreichbar und nicht per IPv4, weil das per DS-Lite läuft.


----------



## inne_fritten (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Moin. Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Also...
@High-Teen:
Im Server interface wird gar nichts angezeigt, wenn jemand versucht zu connecten. 
@Laudian:
1: Habe die Windows-Firewall auf allen Rechnern komplett aus.
2: Dabei bin ich mir mittlerweile gar nicht mal so sicher. Wenn ich von wo anders (also außerhalb des Netzwerkes) meine Domain anpinge, wird zwar in Klammern die richtige IP angezeigt aber Antworten bekomme ich nicht. Alle 4 Pakete sind verloren. Auch wenn ich "http://<DOMAIN>" mache, kommt nur ein Seiten-Ladefehler. Das mit dem Port verstehe ich nicht ganz  
Ich verwende zur Aktualisierung ein Tool des Anbieters. Da kommt immer eine "IP-Update erfolgreich!"-Meldung.
3: Meine Portfreigabe sieht so aus: 
http://im.bilderkiste.org/2139376769581/Unbenannt.JPG
Ist das so richtig?

@TheBadFrag:
Und wie konfiguriere ich das? 

Vielen Dank für alle Bemühungen.


----------



## Laudian (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Ja, die Portfreigabe ist richtig. Aber benutz doch anstelle der globaldns mal deine richtige IP, also diejenige, die du unter Wie ist meine IP-Adresse? findest. Da würde ich den Fehler vermuten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*



inne_fritten schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag:
> Und wie konfiguriere ich das?


 Das kann man nicht konfigurieren. Wenn du nen IPv6 Anschluss hast, bist du nur über deine IPv6 Adresse erreichbar. Wenn du per IPv4 erreichbar sein willst, dann musst du bei deinem ISP anrufen und darum bitten das dein Anschluss auf IPv4 umgestellt wird.


----------



## inne_fritten (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Habe jetzt mal meine normale IP angepingt: 4 mal "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung". 

@TheBadFrag:
Und wie kann ich mit der iPv6-Adresse auf den Server connecten?
MfG


----------



## Laudian (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Hast du denn eine IPv4 oder v6 Adresse ?
4er sehen z.B. so aus: 123.456.789.10
6er so: 2001:0db8:85a3:08d3:1319:8a2e:0370:7344


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Anstatt der IPv4 Adresse einfach die IPv6 nehmen. 2a02:908:e600:4:9e85:7fec:1b1c:bc6c so sollte die etwa aussehen. Die IPv6 Freigabe nicht vergessen.


----------



## inne_fritten (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Auf "wieistmeineip.de" werden beide angezeigt. Meine Domain läuft aber über die IPv4-Adresse. Beim anpingen kommt nur 4 mal, dass das Zielnetz nicht erreichbar ist. Vertippt habe ich mich nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Über IPv4 bist du von außen nicht erreichbar egal was du noch versuchst. Das lässt DS-Lite nicht zu.


----------



## inne_fritten (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Und wie komme ich dann von außen auf meinen Server?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Hab ich doch schon gesagt. Nur über die IPv6 IP.


----------



## inne_fritten (2. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Wie gesagt, beim anpingen kommt nur die Fehlermeldung und wenn ich die IPv6 Adresse bei Filezilla eingebe, kommt die Fehlermeldung "Konnte Serveradresse nicht verarbeiten: Ungültiger Port angegeben. Der Port muss zwischen 1 und 65535 liegen." Und wenn ich den Port 21 angebe das Gleiche.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2014)

*AW: Filezilla FTP von außen nicht errichbar*

Also ich kann auf IPv6 Server problemlos mit Filezilla connecten. Hast du die IP mal in eckigen Klammern eingegeben? [2a00:801:0:11::2] <- Ist nen Public ftp Server, kannst ja mal da drauf connecten. Port 21.


----------

